# 1977 Johnsen 14



## TripletailDave (May 1, 2017)

Hey guys. I'm new to the website because I'm looking for some new ideas on building some modifications to my Johnsen. I wanted to do a Flats flush deck with a flared side and taper the deck twards the stern .. can anyone put me in the right direction?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I have on of these! check out my build, there should be a link to it in my signature


----------



## TripletailDave (May 1, 2017)

I really like that build it looks really nice was that foam that you used in the bottom of your floor?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

TripletailDave said:


> I really like that build it looks really nice was that foam that you used in the bottom of your floor?


Yes, underneath the sole/floor is 'closed cell' expanding 2 part 2lbs polyurethane foam (plus stringers and ribs to support the sole). I wanted to get the foam sheets but they were unavailable at the time.


----------



## TripletailDave (May 1, 2017)

Ok great idea !! I have the same stuff that I was wanting to do to my floor with ,also did you have to use a 2x4 to smooth out foam prior to it hardening?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

TripletailDave said:


> Ok great idea !! I have the same stuff that I was wanting to do to my floor with ,also did you have to use a 2x4 to smooth out foam prior to it hardening?


The foam expands up (mostly). I used two red solo cups to mix my foam, each labelled part A and B respectively, and then pour them both into a large mixing cup, mix well (quickly) and pour into compartments/sections. After the first few pours I could estimate the amount needed in each cup for each section that I was pouring (I also created gradations inside the cup to keep a consistent 50/50 ratio). I would usually pour one section at a time, a thin layer on the bottom and let it expand up above the stringer/rib tops. Then I used an undercut saw (see photo below) to cut the foam flat. From my limited experience with the foam, I would think that using a 2x4 to smooth out the top would be difficult as it continues to expand for a few minutes while it cures. If after it starts setting you move it around, the foam tended to glob and reduce the amount that it would expand. If you are worried about a lot of waste, try the solo cup method of measurement. Also, any portion that you cut off the top can be re-used in the next section/compartment (just pour new foam over top of it). Here is the undercut saw I mentioned:


----------



## TripletailDave (May 1, 2017)

The solo cup method sounds like a really good method ! And I didn't think about reusing the extra that is cut off and pour over more foam sounds like little to no waste! I really appreciate the information you have given me .. also would you recommend anywhere that I could find some rubber rub rail material? I do a lot of gigging around pilings and bump them quite a bit .I would feel more comfortable having that extra protection for my deck that I'm going to put a lot of hard work making.and also how do you like your front deck with that grip on it?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

TripletailDave said:


> The solo cup method sounds like a really good method ! And I didn't think about reusing the extra that is cut off and pour over more foam sounds like little to no waste! I really appreciate the information you have given me .. also would you recommend anywhere that I could find some rubber rub rail material? I do a lot of gigging around pilings and bump them quite a bit .I would feel more comfortable having that extra protection for my deck that I'm going to put a lot of hard work making.and also how do you like your front deck with that grip on it?


I have yet to install a rub rail on my skiff, but need to! I'm considering purchasing from this site: http://boatbuildercentral.com/products.php?cat=65

I love the grip on my decks! I thought it was a bit too rough to the touch (hand), but on my feet it's awesome!!


----------



## TripletailDave (May 1, 2017)

yobata said:


> I have yet to install a rub rail on my skiff, but need to! I'm considering purchasing from this site: http://boatbuildercentral.com/products.php?cat=65
> 
> I love the grip on my decks! I thought it was a bit too rough to the touch (hand), but on my feet it's awesome!!


Ended up going with the stuff called Keewee crib from the fiberglass supply depot in Fort Pierce and from the little thing that they had it seemed the same way as it would fit a little rough to your hands but your feet would be nice and non-slip so hopefully it works out well... yeah actually that boat builder Central is like 2 miles from my house here in Vero Beach I'll have to check them out


----------

